# fresh fruit as carp bait?



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

I very recently have got my technique down for catching large carp with corn. I am thinking of experimenting next time i go out and put some blueberries, and strawberry on a few hooks to see if they prefer that over corn. I would probabl still chum with corn as it's much cheaper. But i got a handfull of frozen blueberries, and strawberries from work i'm gonna try out. I think pineapple would work good as well.

just an experiment really,
anyone have any insight / experience with this?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

try raw bacon or mcdonalds french frys.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

It would probably work.....I target them in the Spring w/my flyrod using "mulberry flies" underneath mulberry trees......my concern would be the bait staying on the hook. When i was younger, I had a buddy that made "wheatie balls" thatwere the absolute best carp bait we ever used.....it was nothing more than smashed up wheaties cereal, strawberry jello mix, and water....he would mix it up in a plastic bag, put in in the fridge overnight and fish w/it the next day.....that stuff would mold on to the hook and never come off......of course it wouldn't come off your hands either...

Mike


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

I was just gonna say mulberries. I read that when in season that they eat them like nobody's buisness!


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

i've heard of mulberries working too, which was part of why i thought of using strawberries, and blue berries. I went out for about 2 hours today but didn't try the fruit as i forgot to bring it. caught one 7# carp. then a thousand geese landed on the lake right where i was fishing and i think scared the fish off.

I've heard of people using wheatie balls before too but never tried them. I think next time i plan on going for 3-4 hours I'll experiment some more.

1 hooks with fruit, 1 with wheaties. I've used strawberry koolaid soaked shrimp for catfish that worked pretty well.


----------



## Aqua Man (Aug 8, 2011)

+1 on the wheaties balls. I never tried jello, that's a good idea. I did wheaties & molasses with a little pepsi or Coke. Real sticky stuff but stayed on the hook pretty well and caught carp really well.


----------



## TURKEY09 (Feb 18, 2011)

Carp love lima beans. I caught alot of carp on them as a kid.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

lima beans huh? I had considered other types of beans... I'll have to give them a try, I can see carp eating lima beans. I know that i sure as hell won't eat them.

sounds like next time i go to the store i need to get a box of wheaties.


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah I'll eat some carp, but I'll pass on the Lima beans. Feels like I'm eating large bugs! Yuck


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

+ 1 on wheaties and jello used to use it as a kid in ohio river tribs its killer

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

sammerguy said:


> Yeah I'll eat some carp, but I'll pass on the Lima beans. Feels like I'm eating large bugs! Yuck


Lol, exactly... I'd try carp, and can't imagine it tasting worse than lima beans


----------

